# Makita router table?



## router king (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi, is there such a thing as a Makita router table? I have searched the Internet up and down and came up empty.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

couldn't find one either..


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Make your own Ed


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

As a general rule router don't manufacturers make that good of a router table. You can take a piece of MDF or plywood and use it for a table plus a straight piece of wood for a fence and you have a table. I know it works because I have done it.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Like Rick said make your own.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

router king said:


> Hi, is there such a thing as a Makita router table? I have searched the Internet up and down and came up empty.


Table-mounted Routing - Router Forums


----------



## router king (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks for the input.
I'll check that Table-mounted Routing forum.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

router king said:


> Thanks for the input.
> I'll check that Table-mounted Routing forum.


If you go to the pictures thread there's some great builds there and a great place to get ideas for your own build if your inclined to make one .
I cheated and bought the top already from Incra , but will be building from the top down to my specs and storage ideas


----------

